# Hayling Island - update 25/7/12



## Spacerunner

Visited Hayling Island and noticed that overnighting is now allowed at the westward end of Beachlands.
Deails are here

There a CDP but it appears locked and operated under the Radar Key scheme, whatever that is.
There are public toilets, ice cream kiosk and the 'Inn on the Beach'.


----------



## starburst

[align=justify][B]the Radar Key scheme is for disabled people only. :o [/B][/align]


----------



## colpot

We had a drive round at the weekend and found most car parks had a 3ton MGW limit. On the West side we saw a couple of Motorhomes on one of the car parks but signs said no overnighting, so maybe we didnt see the one mentioned above. Stayed at Bracklesham Bay (but thats a different story!)


----------



## Spacerunner

colpot said:


> We had a drive round at the weekend and found most car parks had a 3ton MGW limit. On the West side we saw a couple of Motorhomes on one of the car parks but signs said no overnighting, so maybe we didnt see the one mentioned above. Stayed at Bracklesham Bay (but thats a different story!)


Check my link above. It gives full details of parking at West Beach carpark. And its all confirmed, somewhat confusingly, on notice boards in the carpark.

Overnight fees are £10 during high season and £8 in off season.


----------



## TerryL

Well done Havant Borough Council.

Now let's see a few more do the same!


----------



## Spacerunner

I now have full details of motorhome parking at Hayling Island beach.

Charges:
Low season, September to May.....£8.00 per night.
High Season, June, July, August.....£10.00 per night.

There are 3 shower cubicles (unisex), charge is £1.00 token, available from Tourist Information. The office is opposite the small funfair to the right of the roundabout.

The CDP operates with a Radar Scheme key. Available to purchase from the above office for £3.00 and works at all Radar key Schemes country wide.

Overnighting is limited to 72 hours.
You can pay at the parking meters or by mobile using RingGo. There's an iPhone and Android app for RingGo.

We have spent today there checking things out.
There is drinking water available, hose connection would be difficult but filling a container is ok.
The mens' toilet, showers and CDP are all brand, spanking new. All toilets etc were clean and there are litter bins in various places.

Motorhomes are prohibited from parking at other carparks between the hours of 10pm and 8am.

I did email Havant Borough Council a couple of years ago requesting such a facility as above.

I like to kid myself that maybe I had a small part in getting this 'aire' facility on the ground.

Relevant phone numbers are: Parking Office: 023 92446408
Tourist Information Office: 023 92467111.

If any of you use this facility please, please drop Havant Tourist department an email [email protected] to let them know of our appreciation.

There is a pub. 'The Inn on the Beach' which serves teas, coffee, ice cream and meals. And, of course beer!


----------



## Spacerunner

*The official leaflet.*

This is the official leaflet


----------



## Coulstock

Brilliant -well done Spacey for your efforts - we'll definately give that a try - not to far from the little ferry to Southsea and a #15 bus to Gunwharf Quay - how many spaces do you think would be available ??

Harry


----------



## Spacerunner

Coulstock said:


> Brilliant -well done Spacey for your efforts - we'll definately give that a try - not to far from the little ferry to Southsea and a #15 bus to Gunwharf Quay - how many spaces do you think would be available ??
> 
> Harry


As you know its a very large area. During the quiet season it could easily take fifty motorhomes. In the summer arrive early as lots of water sports followers use the beach and parking facilities.

One other point, there is also a public golf course adjacent.


----------



## SPACEFLOWER

Will be using this soon. :wink:


----------



## bognormike

excellent news indeed! I think they need to make it clear to Mhers who do stop overnight what should be done with toilt waste - advising using the CDP point with a Radar key seemsa bit strange? 

thnks for letting us know - it might be a good idea if we stop in and have a bit too much HSB at the Inn on the Beach!


----------



## Spacerunner

We have now overnighted at Hayling and can now give you all the 'insider' information  .

Firstly there are no charges between November and February inclusive.

In the chargeable season you will have to pay normal daytime fees if you arrive before 1800hrs. Maximum is £5 for all day.

The ticket machine will not allow you to insert any more than £5. I tried three times and failed. I assume that once it gets to 2200hrs the machine will work. I got chatting to a local who has used the site for fifteen years and has never paid to overnight. So I didn't.
Really can't see local authority employees doing checks at night!

At 0800hrs I bought a £2 ticket so we could have a relaxing breakfast watching the Solent shipping.

The parking ticket was checked at 0900hrs by the aforesaid local authority employee.  .

The ice cream parlour has shut down for winter  but the golf course kiosk sells drinks and ice cream still.

The 'Inn on the Beach' has an excellent menu and good portions. We had a lunchtime stilton ploughmans which was truly impressive with an estimated three quids worth of stilton to each serving.


----------



## shirleydeputy

Hi
We made a quick visit as we live locally but intended to stay overnight and go cycling. There is a very good cycle path which runs the length of the island. (Details here... www.havant.gov.uk/pdf/haylingbilly.pdf and www.hayling-cycle-ride.org.uk/objs/CycleHaylingMap.pdf) You can also cycle eastward to catch a pedestrian ferry into Portsmouth.

We arrived at 4pm and checked out the machine. It would only accept £2 which covered the period until 6pm. 
The period between 6pm and 10pm is free. It would cost £8 pound overnight and £5 for the next day so for £13 for 24 hours with limited facilities it seemed quite expensive. (_I guess we are spoiled as most of our holidays are in France etc where similar aires are so much better value.)_ 
We also noticed that motorhomes could park easily in other car parks with good views during the day (at cost) and that disabled people could park free. We did meet one disabled couple who told us they regularly spent a few days at a time parked up and never paid anything so they were very happy. 
We are a bit cowardly and tend not to take risks over buying parking tickets etc so decided to spend the evening (very pleasantly) and then drive home which was cheaper for us! 

Thanks to the council for making the area available. Hopefully they might consider introducing a 24 hour price for motorhomes in the future if alll goes well.
Shirley


----------



## colpot

We are here at the moment (watching Strictly - Mrs Colpot is - I am on laptop). Tried to pay by Ringgo but will only let me pay for 12 hours @ £5.20. I dont have any cash on me so need to pay by phone/on line - we are going to Inn on the Beach when SCD has finished so hopefully at 10pm it will let me pay £8 for the night. Otherwise I guess I will pay for 12 hours at 10pm and assume I get a discount for doing it by phone


----------



## leltel

On the opposite side at Eastney (where the foot passenger ferry goes to), we have overnighted and there is no charge at all either during the day or night. You can get the foot ferry across to the pub and Hayling Island.


----------



## talogon

Thanks for this spacerunner, we collect our new motorhome from Dolphin Motorhomes in Southampton on Saturday. We have often visited Hayling Island in our Autosleeper, but only for the day. It will be great to stay the night in the new one and my two boys will be well chuffed.


----------



## grasscutter

If like me you always carry your beach rods in the van you can now have a fantastic night fishing spot (too many windsurfers during the day). Well done to Havant Borough Council.


----------



## colpot

leltel said:


> On the opposite side at Eastney (where the foot passenger ferry goes to), we have overnighted and there is no charge at all either during the day or night. You can get the foot ferry across to the pub and Hayling Island.


We went there earlier in the day and there was no room to park as it was full.

Managed to pay the overnight fee of £8 (plus 20p to pay by Ringgo) at quarter to ten and then added another 2 hours in the morning so we could have a walk and breakfast. (Shame about the dog owners who dont clear up after their pets and leave the beach in a mess for children and kite surfers)


----------



## bognormike

well, the honeymoon period has ended!  Havant BC have put up the charges to £20 in the main season and £10 in "low" after representations from 2 campsites that people were not visiting the sites :roll: . We stopped there last Tuesday night (and used Viv's blue badge, so didn't pay, but we wouldn't have bothered if we didn't have the blue badge). We ceratinly wouldn't have used the camp sites, though, if it wasn't available!

Talk about a rip-off! It might be reasonable if the £20 included daytine parking as well, but I don't think it does.

see this

http://www.haylingtoday.co.uk/news/...ecoming-a-cheap-holiday-destination-1-3933254

The signs at the beach say £20 now, but the web site hasn't been updated, I wonder whether it's actually been approved?

Contrast this to where we went on to in Brecon in Wales; parking in the canal basin car park (next to the theatre) is 10p an hour, and £1 for over 6 hours, overnights allowed. Other car parks we saw allowed overnight parking.

Do they really want visitors, or are they just sucking up to campsite owners? How many motorhomers would use the sites if the beachlands parking was not allowed?

ps - emails of complaint to

[email protected]


----------



## Bill_OR

Mike - I've written to complain. I assume they just don't want our business.... Their loss.
regards,
Bill


----------



## firewood

we used to go to h/island a lot till a lot of m/homes started to stay there .and over the years had got to know some of the locals and a lot of the locals dont like the m/homes staying on the beach .
some have complained to the council about the amoumt of m/home staying over night.
we have not stayed at h/island for about 3 years


----------



## vicdicdoc

I've just sent them an e-mail explaining why loads of us go over to France rather than pay their 'rip off' prices here in UK . .


----------



## bognormike

I spent a pleasant few hours at Hayling beachlands yesterday, and I noticed that the overnight fee for motorhomes has been reduced from the ridiculous £20 to the slightly less ridiculous £15. This is from march to October - November to February it's still £10. The parking machine man was there and I asked him about this and he said it was the campsite owners who complained about the initial fees and got it raised to £20, but so many people who wanted to stop overnight complained as well, and they have reduced the charge. There are a lot of windsurfers etc who stop over there so so it must have had some effect. 

still too much in my opinion, but it's a great spot to watch the happenings in the Solent, there were loads of kite surfers and windsurfers there yesterday. By the way, if you have a blue badge, you can stop for free - day and night! good food & drink in the Inn on the Beach as well 8)


----------



## teemyob

Page update


----------



## blondel

Still says radar key needed for disposal. It's a bit of a cheek really as it is as was said earlier only supposed to be for disabled access!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-ouch-22602836

This artical explains some of the problems of open access to the key!!!

Not that I think that any member of MHF would be guilty of such behaviour.


----------

